# Roxy



## OrphanAnnie (May 19, 2004)

I havent posted here in forever. but just wanted to wish Roxy a wonderful time at the Rainbow bridge! I got her as a puppy, a couple months old, while I was fostering for gashepherd.org gosh, it had to be over 7 yrs ago. she was pulled from the pound, ALL wild, uncontrollable puppy. no wonder she was at the pound! <laughing> she was a handful! (gsd owners, you know what I mean) she came into my home, wide open!! was actually one of the most high strung dogs I have ever had in my home!

Had her for a couple of months, while we dont usually do adoptions out of state, we were contacted by someone from Hilton Head. we checked them out, wonderful creditials, home visit etc. so she went off to her new home. next thing I know, I am being contacted that they cant keep her, well, I will drive to the GA?SC line and get her! no biggie! well, everytime we set a date to meet, they couldnt meet me. next thing you know, she has been turned over to a GSD rescue in SC!!! Said the dog bit her kid in the face! "UH YEAH!! wild puppy, jumping and being mouthy!

The rescue in SC took her right in,even tried to see the bite wound on the childs face. (which was refused,) found out after the fact that the owner bought several dashunds, and Roxy was too much for them) and posted the dog to this board. that is the ONLY way I wouldve know that they got rid of her, after trying to set things up to get her.
I drove to SC and got her. anyhoo. to make a long story short, she was adopted by a family with 4 little girls and 4 other dogs. the family knew everything about the bite, etc. it was even on our contract! (granted, Roxy was all of 6 mos old when they adopted her) Roxy was in a home that went camping ALL the time! she had 4 little girls to make the rounds on and 4 other dogs to play with. she had a wonderful life until she was diagnosed with a mass in her abdomen... 

Here is to you Roxy!! and the family that knew dogs, especially nutty 6 mos old GSD puppies and took her into thier home.. May God Bless you....


----------



## OrphanAnnie (May 19, 2004)

Did want to add, if it was not noticed in the above post, had it not been for this board, I would NOT had known Roxy was dumped off. Thankfully, it was with a GSD rescue in SC. the adopter did not tell her where Roxy came from, and the GSD rescue posted her on this board.. they were wonderful to her and met me at the GA/SC boarder.. thank you so much, you helped a high strung dog live a high strung life with her camping, active girls..and dog family...


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. It sounds like she had a wonderful life with you!


----------



## OrphanAnnie (May 19, 2004)

She didnt have that wonderful life with me! I dont think I couldve given it to her! <laughing> she was WIDE open! she had the wonderful life with the family with the 4 little girls, (imagine the dances, the dates, etc, that she was part of!! ) and the 4 other dogs! she was a camping fool, always on the go with her family. they matched her perfectly! she was truly happy! and I had actually seen her thru the years! Now, thinking about it, I think of those "little girls: who arent so little any more, and who will remember Roxy at thier feet while they get ready to head out on thier life..... they will never forget her..


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Well, because of you 
I'm glad you guys gave her a chance...


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Roxie had the family she needed thanks to you. RIP you crazy girl!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you for getting Roxie to where she belonged. Run Free Wild Girl!


----------

